
VoiceOver bug lets hackers bypass lockscreen, view and send iPhone photos - amatas
https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/10/12/voiceover-bug-lets-hackers-view-iphone-photos-send-them-to-another-device
======
invalidusernam3
"allows an attacker with physical access to a locked iPhone to access all of
its photos"

So... not everyone, only those with physical access. Can we edit this to have
less of a clickbait title

~~~
invalidusernam3
* For posterity, the title used to something like "iPhone bug lets everyone access your photos"

------
stinos
_This once again proves that there is no absolute security guarantee in today
's technological world._

and then

 _Therefore, everyone should choose very carefully a trustful cybersecurity
company._

So, a company which would have 'no absolute security guarantee' :P

Anyway: pretty good find. And 'typical' as well, in the end it's roughly the
same principle as on older Windows versions where you'd get Explorer access by
opening the OSK or one of the other accessibility tools.

------
k_sze
Looks like this was first posted at Apple Insider on September 29th. That’s a
bit more than 3 weeks ago. Is that past the usual embargo period for
responsible disclosure?

~~~
OddEssay
None of the articles mentioned actually contacting Apple (unless I missed it)
so they appear to have bypassed responsible disclosure and gone straight for
personal publicity.

It could be they did, and the writers choose not to mention it but the media
are usually keen to tag on the "Apple were told about this X days ago" data.

------
donohoe
Sure, but this is mostly impractical. You’d need to rely on the phone reading
attributes of each photo to determine what to take. Sending all photos this
way is tedious - and it requires physical access.

So, technically true, but very low risk imho.

------
Gys
Original of Oct 12: [https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/10/12/voiceover-bug-
let...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/10/12/voiceover-bug-lets-hackers-
view-iphone-photos-send-them-to-another-device)

------
rattlesnakedave
Better title: iPhone bug gives everyone with physical access to your iPhone
access to your private pictures. In other words, the adage “physical access is
root access” remains true.

~~~
zimpenfish
Better better title: "iPhone bug gives everyone with physical access to your
iPhone [that has a specific combination of settings turned on] access to your
private pictures"

